# TreeStuff.com Gaff Guardian



## bonner1040 (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey guys, check this out. We helped Scott LaFore from Illinois bring these to market, and we're really proud of them.

Check them out and let me know what you think.

https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=0&item=15521


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 2, 2015)

Or just take a pair of handsnips to a piece of fuel line. Not my idea, but I've been meaning to try it forever.


----------



## scheffa (Dec 3, 2015)

Great till you forget to take em off and go to walk up a tree


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 3, 2015)

Well, if Treestuff sell them,, they gotta be awesome,,, gotta be!!!!


----------



## 250R (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice item. I've used similar ones before. I keep losing those little suckers. Now I just use 5/8 heater hose.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 3, 2015)

Lol.. I like how in the treestuff picture it's like half snapped on and ready to pop off already.. and that's the spikes of their choice.


----------



## treesmith (Dec 4, 2015)

I've tried rubber hose, garden hose and a few other things, the leather short gaff ones with velcro strap do the job just fine


----------



## crotchclimber (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm going to give these a try since the guards that came with my Climb Rights lasted about a week before they poked right through the faux leather.


----------



## ATH (Dec 4, 2015)

treesmith said:


> ...the leather short gaff ones with velcro strap do the job just fine


And at less than half the price. Not sure I see $20 in that product???


----------



## Pelorus (Dec 5, 2015)

$20? That's like $37 Canadian!
For two little chunks of extruded plastic tubing with a slot in them?


----------



## 250R (Dec 18, 2015)

Cant beat heater hose. 1 foot will last you a life time. For only .58 cents. It never comes off unless you want it to.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Dec 19, 2015)

I just throw my spurs in the back of my truck, away from gas jugs and oil cans. I'm pretty lax about my spurs, my ropes are a different story.


----------



## 250R (Dec 20, 2015)

Nice truck


----------



## Zale (Dec 20, 2015)

The perfect stocking stuffer for the anal retentive climber.


----------



## thetoolnut (Jan 10, 2016)

The fake leather gaff guards on my new Steins have been poked through already!


----------



## Jim Timber (Feb 6, 2016)

thetoolnut said:


> The fake leather gaff guards on my new Steins have been poked through already!



How do you like them otherwise?

I just bought a set of X2's and am waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## thetoolnut (Feb 6, 2016)

The x2's are nice and light plus comfortable as spikes go. The adjustability of the shin pads is a great option to have. The storage bag is solid and they are mid range in terms of cost. I must purchase the longer gaffs for thicker bark and ivy covered stems.


----------



## Jim Timber (Feb 6, 2016)

I paid 230 shipped for them and they look new in the pics. Came with the tree gaffs. I don't plan on doing any pole work (unless you consider the size of my trees  ).

Now I'm wondering what to do about a flip line.


----------



## thetoolnut (Feb 6, 2016)

Jim Timber said:


> I paid 230 shipped for them and they look new in the pics. Came with the tree gaffs. I don't plan on doing any pole work (unless you consider the size of my trees  ).
> 
> Now I'm wondering what to do about a flip line.


Good buy, i'm glad i bought mine. I have a 5m half inch steel core. Might get a 3m in time for the smaller stuff.


----------



## Jim Timber (Feb 6, 2016)

I did a fair amount of rock climbing in my early 20's, but never got up trees other than hunting. I'm not sure if I'll ever transition to pro work in the canopy, but I have enough trees on my place that would benefit being topped before dropped that I want to learn it. Even pruning out a back leaner would be advantageous from time to time. Or setting a pull line... Lots of uses!

When I saw the spikes and what he was asking, I figured I couldn't lose. I can sell them if I don't like them, but I've yet to find someone who didn't suggest buying a set after owning them. They look solid and the pad system looks well designed.

Steel core is the common theme in my searches for flip lines. Does having a long tail get in the way on smaller stems? I can see where it'd be annoying if it was hooking around your foot. Is it an issue?


----------



## 250R (Feb 6, 2016)

Sure my longer flipline gets snagged around my boot from time 2 time. Just unsnag it. Takes 2 seconds.


----------



## thetoolnut (Feb 6, 2016)

Jim Timber said:


> I did a fair amount of rock climbing in my early 20's, but never got up trees other than hunting. I'm not sure if I'll ever transition to pro work in the canopy, but I have enough trees on my place that would benefit being topped before dropped that I want to learn it. Even pruning out a back leaner would be advantageous from time to time. Or setting a pull line... Lots of uses!
> 
> When I saw the spikes and what he was asking, I figured I couldn't lose. I can sell them if I don't like them, but I've yet to find someone who didn't suggest buying a set after owning them. They look solid and the pad system looks well designed.
> 
> Steel core is the common theme in my searches for flip lines. Does having a long tail get in the way on smaller stems? I can see where it'd be annoying if it was hooking around your foot. Is it an issue?



Just a few points on spikes.
It's not good practice to use spikes on anything other than removals. Although i've often clipped them on my harness and put them on when i get to a limb that has to be removed or have the groundie tie them onto my rope. They are a big help with work positioning in certain situations.
I clip the tail of my flip line onto a Petzl carry tool on the left rear of my harness and loop the slack onto another carry tool on my left handside. I usually double wrap the flip line on smaller stuff to keep it tidy.


----------



## Jim Timber (Feb 6, 2016)

thetoolnut said:


> It's not good practice to use spikes on anything other than removals.



Yep. What I'm talking about is getting stuff limbed so it doesn't hang in the canopy on it's way down or so it's not so lop sided when directionally felling against the lean/bias.

I can see where they'd be invaluable for limb walking out crotches for pruning.


----------



## ATH (Feb 6, 2016)

What he is saying is DON'T use spikes for pruning.

As for length of lanyard, what is the biggest diameter tree you think you will climb? If you are going to be doing nothing larger than 24" trees - which is still pretty good size tree, an 8' or 10' would be plenty. If you are going to climb Giant sequoias (of Minnesota  ) you probably need something a little longer.


----------



## Jim Timber (Feb 6, 2016)

ATH said:


> What he is saying is DON'T use spikes for pruning.
> 
> As for length of lanyard, what is the biggest diameter tree you think you will climb? If you are going to be doing nothing larger than 24" trees - which is still pretty good size tree, an 8' or 10' would be plenty. If you are going to climb Giant sequoias (of Minnesota  ) you probably need something a little longer.



Pruning/limbing same thing to me. No spikes on keeper trees. I get it.

I've got a 50" pine that I'd like to get up into (it's already missing 1/3 it's bark at the ground, so a couple more holes wouldn't do much harm), and some oaks in the 30-40" range, but I could do fine with a hank of climbing rope and a prussic for those oddballs. 

Sorry Treestuff, I didn't meant to turn your thread into something useful.


----------



## crotchclimber (Feb 7, 2016)

I've been using the Gaff Guardians for about a month now. They are difficult to get on and off in cold temperatures (below freezing). Other than that they work well.


----------

